# gastrocutaneous fistula



## timnjoshome@tds.net (Feb 18, 2015)

I am coding a gastrocutaneous fistula surgery, and would like some input on how to code this.43870:gastromony, 43880:gastrocolic fistula, 43999:unlisted procedure stomach or 22999: unlisted procedure abdomen.
Because the fistula is from the subcutaneous tissue to the outside of the stomach I am having a difficult time deciding which way to go. The patient is status post multiple peg tubes and still has a draining fistula. OP report states: "The overlying skin was detached and utilizing blunt dissection the fistula tract was traced down to the abdominal fascia. The fascia was opened which allowed the stomach and the tract to be brought into the field"
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 3, 2015)

I have coded this unlisted 43999


----------

